# Sara Sampaio - walking the runway for Elie Saab SS 2017 Paris Fashion Week x11



## brian69 (3 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (3 Okt. 2016)

:thx: für Sara at Work!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (3 Okt. 2016)

Danke für die schöne Sara!


----------



## ass20 (4 Okt. 2016)

Thanks so much


----------

